# holding in diarrhea



## postmortem (Nov 11, 2006)

can holding in diarrhea for over an hour cause nerve or muscle damage?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It should not cause any permanent damage, but it may be extremely uncomfortable.


----------



## rhonalomey (Aug 15, 2005)

How do you do that I wish I could and I am sure a lot of other people do too.


----------



## postmortem (Nov 11, 2006)

lol i posted in another msg board and i got a similar answer. that was almost 3 years ago. i broke into sweats and my stomach hurt A LOT. i seriously wonder if that sent my nerves/muscles into shock. though it could be the week long diarrhea that followed or antibiotics or stress. idk. now i have really bad incomplete evacuation/constipation. but i remember another friend had an upset stomach a while back and had to hold it in for almost just as long too.i was wondering if eric or anybody has an opinion or comment on this? thanks


----------



## thickthighs (Dec 10, 2007)

i remember when i was in high school,i had to hold in regular bm all period along..my teacher didnt let people go to the bathroom..now i have problems evacualting my bowel ..i feel like theres still something in there alot of the time unless i use an enemaso i think wew are just hurting ourselves when we do that..also you can smell the diarrhea in there-possibly others can too- so you might as well go to the bathroom when you have to go


----------

